# Meet George...



## AZ Outlaws (Dec 3, 2007)

...all 24 pounds of him.


----------



## The Hillbilly (Jan 22, 2008)

Words alone can not describe him LOL.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Now that is one fat cat. He is living the good life I can see that.


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

OMG. Let me guess, he likes Lasagna???


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

My best friend has one that weighed in at just over 30 pounds...unbelievable. I can tell he likes to eat. Me and him could be real good buds.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

That's one big pussy!


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

Why is he sitting like that? Is he a drinker too? Lol.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Looks like he needs a beer and the remote to a TV with a football game on it. LOL!

Had a friend who's daughter had a cat about twice the size of George. He liked to sit on my chest when I went to visit. The cat adored me for some reason. But man, talk about being afraid of your rib cage shattering. LOL!


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

fivehourfrenzy said:


> Why is he sitting like that? Is he a drinker too? Lol.


He's scratching his crotch. LOL!


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

SuckLead said:


> He's scratching his crotch. LOL!


Why scratch it when you can lick it? Sometimes I wish I was an animal capable of licking my crotch. I have a once monthly dream along those lines but I won't go there. :anim_lol:


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

fivehourfrenzy said:


> Why scratch it when you can lick it? Sometimes I wish I was an animal capable of licking my crotch. I have a once monthly dream along those lines but I won't go there. :anim_lol:


TMI


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Old Padawan said:


> TMI


WAY TOO MUCH TMI!!!


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

tnoisaw said:


> WAY TOO MUCH TMI!!!


Trust me...you ain't seen too much tmi from me. :mrgreen:


----------

